# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Need to Know

## abheda

I want to go with my family to world tour. can any one send to tour packages?

----------


## kutegiagoc

I think you can go to google and enter the phrase "tour around the world". Google will return the results you expect.


Wish success.

----------


## sitarragul

Now a days world tour almost very difficult due pandemic situation of corona. So I will suggest you Holy travel not world tour stay safe in homes should be better than the disaster.

----------


## flvto

very interesting

----------


## Mark Kerouac

thank you!!!

----------


## LeaZimmermann

I would also like to go on a tourist tour with my family. I think this is a good gift option.

----------

